# Help with DS lite



## Coloursfall (Oct 18, 2008)

no idea where this would go but HERE GOES

so, my DS won't work.  It'll turn on for a second, and then the touch screen flashes white and it turns off.  The top screen doesn't do anything at all, and it makes no sound whatsoever during this.  I made sure the battery was charged too - it still lights up orange when plugged in, and the light is green, not red, so the battery is charged...  I didn't drop it or anything - it just started doing this quite randomly about a week ago.

Any ideas? ; ;


----------



## Dewgongian (Oct 18, 2008)

Sounds like your DS may be defective. I do hope your warranty isn't expired.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 18, 2008)

but I've had it for over a year now, and it never had problems... ; ; wouldn't a defective one be like that since you get it?


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 18, 2008)

My old phat DS started to do that about a year and half. I still had warranty, so I sent it to Nintendo and they fixed it.


----------



## Seritinajii (Oct 18, 2008)

Send it to Nintendo to fix it.


----------

